# Nismo GT-T?



## GTTNismo (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi all,
Inquiring if any one can help out with a few questions about Nismo edition Skyline's?
I have a 2001 ER34 GTT Nismo Bay side blue.

Did Nissan produce a factory GTT Nismo?
If so! Dose anyone know spec’s on the turbo/engine?
Do they have steel turbines or ceramic?
Factory Boost Psi?
Engine/forged pistons?

Have been looking on the net for day and can not find any info I require so if anyone get help I would be very appreciative.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

there was NO GT-T nismo... avaialble from factory... it could have been aftermarket badging, or maybe some factory options but you could not just go to a lot and pick one up... in the GTR model yes.... but the GT-T model no

Nissan RB engine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia basic specs of your engine...

doesnt mention the turbo... but im pretty sure it will be a ball-bearing steel turbine... i dont remember when the stopped using ceramic turbines... but on my GTR32 which as the nismo turbo's are ball-bearing steel turbines... so the turbo on your car may have been swapped out... its hard to say

where is your location... im not familiar with QLD... i might be able to put you intouch with a forum more active and alot closer to you


----------



## GTTNismo (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I'm in Far North Queensland Cairns .


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

he he he, i had to look that up... your down under 

Skylines Australia

that forum should help you ALOT


----------



## vernila (Aug 28, 2009)

It was used in the 2002 season by the GT500 XANAVI NISMO GT-R and the GT300 Daishin ... but I couldn't hold it," or, "The variation of oversteering and ...For Sale in Limerick: Nissan skyline gtt, full nismo bodykit and graphics, enkei 18" wheels, tomei diff, front mount intercooler, ...

thanks for posting.

*nismo*


----------

